# Warts - What is the consensus on proper CPT



## Lisa Bledsoe

What is the consensus on proper CPT coding for destructin of warts?  17000-17004 vs 17110-17111...


----------



## mmelcam

17000 - 17004 is for premalignant lesions. I would use 17110 - 17111 depending on how many warts were removed. If you look in the back of you CPT book under warts, it leads you to 17111.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

Thanks Melissa...that was my thought, but looking for another coders opinion!  Thank you for responding!
Lisa


----------



## thompsonsyl

CPT codes 17110 and 17111 are now used for destruction of common or plantar warts. The codes 17110 and 17111 have been revised to include destruction of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular lesions. Coders should no longer use CPT codes 17000 and 17003 for destruction of warts or molluscum contagiosum, as these codes now exclude destruction of benign lesions.

If the physician destroys one to fourteen warts (or molluscum), then you code CPT code 17110. Only code 17100 once, even if the physician has destroyed fourteen lesions. If the physician destroys fifteen or more warts (or molluscum), then use code 17111. Even if the physician destroys thirty-five warts, it is appropriate to only use the code 17111 a single time.
http://www.practicevelocity.com/urgent_care/coding/wart_destruction_17110.php


*Also, according to the aafp website with regards to 2007 codes --*
Destruction of benign or premalignant lesions. Codes 17000 and 17003 were revised to exclude destruction of benign lesions. A new parenthetical note to these codes instructs physicians to report codes 17110 and 17111 for destruction of common or plantar warts. In conjunction with this, codes 17110 and 17111 were revised to include destruction of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular lesions.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jennifer.cooper

*Wart removal*

It depends.  I don't have my CPT book with me; however, if you remove warts from the genital area refer to that area of the CPT book.  There is also a seperate code for plantar warts.  Although, if you are just removing a wart off of the hand then yes you would use 17110.


----------



## mamacase1

*wart removal by chemical means*

even if you removal warts by chemical means do you still use the 17110 codes? and can an MA assistant able to do this instead of the physican in the office? Would you still code it that way or would that be a nurse visit?


----------



## LLovett

The physician uses a laser, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemical treatment, or surgical curettement to obliterate or vaporize benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions. Report 17110 for 14 lesions or less and 17111 for 15 or more lesions. 

As far as incident to for an MA, I don't know. Never looked into that because ours don't do it, the physician does.


Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mayralucas2011

Hello friends, i have a question about cyrotherapy and shaving callous, do i use the 17110, for both or i need another cpt code for shaving?   ..


----------



## vgaurav86

*dx codes for wart removal*

Thanks for the info on CPTs.Can anyone tell me what icd are allowed for 17110?I mean we often get denials when we code using 078.0 by medicare and then they ask if patient is diabetic?Does diabetis has some relation with wart removals?
  Any help is appreciated
thanks


----------

